# MECA- Red River Sound-Off Trail III -May 26th 2012 Denison, TX



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not sure why this posted sideways but, any who...
We had a blast at the last one and it would be great to have more DIYMA members come out.
Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I'm not sure why this posted sideways but, any who...
> We had a blast at the last one and it would be great to have more DIYMA members come out.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Ur officially hoooked!! hehe 

But yea, its always a great time to get to hang out with people who share your same passion in this hobby!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Just think Chad, you could go get more catfish if you come out again.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> Just think Chad, you could go get more catfish if you come out again.


I'm in for catfish this go round...
Chad, my coworkers have been tryin to find me a rehab program for a while but no luck! LOL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Just think Chad, you could go get more catfish if you come out again.


Im really thinking about it Joe.  This time I will have to bring out Jenny, u know she loves to eat as well! 



narvarr said:


> I'm in for catfish this go round...
> Chad, my coworkers have been tryin to find me a rehab program for a while but no luck! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I know what you mean man!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im leaning more towardsa gooing.. You know me Joe, hard for me to pass up a good time! Im like you my friend, i bleed SQ!

Navarr - this time there will be more seat time bud.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there! And catfish sounds good.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Now, if we could just get "just todd" to come and hang out with the boys... ahem!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Todd won't make it. He just doesn't have the time. Work has him on nights and he gets out of work at midnight on Friday. Believe me, I have tried to get him to go with me. I will see if my wife Krista will join us for the show.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Todd won't make it. He just doesn't have the time. Work has him on nights and he gets out of work at midnight on Friday. Believe me, I have tried to get him to go with me. I will see if my wife Krista will join us for the show.


He said he might for this one Joe...


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like I may be going to this one as well... Was gonna be in florida during that week but the girlfriend got into a wreck in the car we were gonna take so trip is postponed


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh I did some more tuning so the car should sound and score better this time


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

em_pleh said:


> Looks like I may be going to this one as well... Was gonna be in florida during that week but the girlfriend got into a wreck in the car we were gonna take so trip is postponed


Glad your coming Ben but hate to hear about your girlfriend's wreck. Hope she's ok.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea she's fine... The seatbelt locked and bruised her shoulder but other then that she's fine


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

em_pleh said:


> Oh I did some more tuning so the car should sound and score better this time


Yeah, I've been working on mine as well. Hoping to break into the 70's this time. I won't be at the G2G tomorrow. The guy I was supposed to swap shifts with flaked on me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like I'll be running some new amps on the front stage as well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

What amps you gonna be running?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

em_pleh said:


> What amps you gonna be running?


PBR300x2 & a PBR300x4. Was able to get both new for under $380.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> Yea she's fine... The seatbelt locked and bruised her shoulder but other then that she's fine


Dang Ben, must have been a really bad wreck, if he seatbelt bruised her shoulder, but I am glad to hear that she is OK. Seatbelts dooo save lives. 



narvarr said:


> Yeah, I've been working on mine as well. Hoping to break into the 70's this time. I won't be at the G2G tomorrow. The guy I was supposed to swap shifts with flaked on me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Awesome man, cannot wait to hear the new tune!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

It wasn't too bad really . Most of the damage was to the front bumper but the have to replace the bumper hood fender headlight fog light and Inner fender well. It could have been a lot worse. I'm trying to talk her into coming with me for this event lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> It wasn't too bad really . Most of the damage was to the front bumper but the have to replace the bumper hood fender headlight fog light and Inner fender well. It could have been a lot worse. I'm trying to talk her into coming with me for this event lol


If I go, Im bringing mine too.. she is going for the catfish! LOL


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool then then they will have someone to talk to while the guys are playing with the toys lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> Cool then then they will have someone to talk to while the guys are playing with the toys lol


Yupz! So what have you been doing tuning wise Ben? I been playing with my xovers a little and feel I gained a little..


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I did left-right eq then eq for tone... Sounds better now


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> I did left-right eq then eq for tone... Sounds better now


Cool, im excited to hear it..


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be at the MECA event in Denison on the 26th as well...


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh sure dean... We've heard that one before!!! LOL!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

narvarr said:


> PBR300x2 & a PBR300x4. Was able to get both new for under $380.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Well, my PBR300x1 sub amp decided to go south a few days ago. Now I'm having second thoughts about installing the other two. I'll be there but looks like with a fresh tune and fresh sub amp only.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

em_pleh said:


> Oh sure dean... We've heard that one before!!! LOL!!!


LOL! I know... I know... I deserve that... But I REALLY REALLY REALLY WILL be there this time, no excuses...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> LOL! I know... I know... I deserve that... But I REALLY REALLY REALLY WILL be there this time, no excuses...


I hope so. We were all looking for you last time. Joe even had some amps you could have used.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah man, without a doubt, I WILL be there


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Everyone getting their tune on?? I will be painting my ugly dash kit this week sometimes and I will be locked and ready to roll! Bringing the A game!!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a bad experience with my system. I somehow lost all my settings and I and having to start over from scratch. Since I don't know how to time alignment or "hear" properly yet, I'm about to pull my hair out( what's left of it lol). If anybody has suggestions or tips or able to help in any way that would be greatly appreciated. Sucks being and ameteur in masters class lol


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

em_pleh said:


> I had a bad experience with my system. I somehow lost all my settings and I and having to start over from scratch. Since I don't know how to time alignment or "hear" properly yet, I'm about to pull my hair out( what's left of it lol). If anybody has suggestions or tips or able to help in any way that would be greatly appreciated. Sucks being and ameteur in masters class lol


I am in the same boat here... My system is not tuned correctly... I know I need to get it done before I go up there and make an ass of myself... But I am more than likely going to do it anyway


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I'm tryin a new tune. Hopefully I can get it to work right


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Everyone ready for saturday??? We got 4 days to pull it together. I think im set and ready to go. Hope to see everyone there again.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost! more than likely I am not going to be done with my center console but I think I am going to just get some carpet over it for now and not worry about building out the top compartment.

I also need to run the cable and mount the DRC-SL but I don't have any more Red TechFlex and don't want to run it without it... Right now it is plugged in, bit sitting there in the back...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, my processor got jacked up, im hoping to get it back by friday and throw it in there, if not im not going to make it...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Man, my processor got jacked up, im hoping to get it back by friday and throw it in there, if not im not going to make it...


Ouch! That sucks, what happened to it?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Ouch! That sucks, what happened to it?


Dont know... Seems like I will be getting it back late this week... hopefully I can pull an all nighter and make it happpen.. whose all in for sure?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dean = 10000% (no, really going to be there this time!)


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be leavin Austin about 5AM so I can be there on time... Might not be able to compete, we are moving this weekend so I might not have enough 

BUT.... I will be there for sure!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I heard a couple big names gonna be there..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

my understanding is yes, a couple of big names should be there, with the emphasis on should. Mark Eldridge is supposed to be there with the NASCAR. I will call him tomorrow to verify.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> I am in the same boat here... My system is not tuned correctly... I know I need to get it done before I go up there and make an ass of myself... But I am more than likely going to do it anyway


Man, it seems we are all having tuning issues. I decided to try out one of the methods posted on the forum and had sub par results...bad part is, I forgot to write down my previous settings so I'm having to start from scratch. It usually takes me about 6 or 7 days to get a descent tune dialed in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Seems my laptop doesn't feel like talking to the processor today, so I'll probably be rocking the same tune I used at SBN.

How long do the events around here usually run? Considering it's a holiday weekend I hope they try to get through everything fairly quick..


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm gonna be there. If mark is bringing the NASCAR then I guess second place isn't too bad lol


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, what class is everyone in?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

strakele said:


> Also, what class is everyone in?


I'm in Mod-Street, but oddly enough, I'm not listed in the points standing on the MECA site...Ben (Em-pleh) is master class and I'm not sure about Chad (Southsyde) but I think he is Mod or ModEx. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am trying for the N00b class but I think they are going to put me in Street


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> I am trying for the N00b class but I think they are going to put me in Street


Check the rule book. If your using a center console sub, it will bump you up a few more classes to Modified.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in the 'give other folks a chance' class this year  I'll be there for demos and support!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

highly said:


> I'm in the 'give other folks a chance' class this year  I'll be there for demos and support!


What a guy!

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> I'm in the 'give other folks a chance' class this year  I'll be there for demos and support!


LOL whatever happened to modesty? 

Im in Modex btw...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Check the rule book. If your using a center console sub, it will bump you up a few more classes to Modified.


Hhmm... Hope not, but if not then I will more than likely not compete as I am not equipped enough to compete in modified... It's ok if thats the class they put me in but I plan to put the fiberglass box in under the seats... So if they put me in anything higher than street then I will wait to compete until I have had the chance to finish the box under the back seats...

I am also going to go ahead with the blow-through... so depending on what class the judges put me in, that will more than likely make my mind up on how fast I get the blow-through done


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> LOL whatever happened to modesty?
> 
> Im in Modex btw...


Whaaaaaat?! I was at every show last year and almost nobody bothered to make it out. It was me against me in Extreme all year. <yawn>. Bo-RING

The year before that I was at all the shows in Modex and had to beat out a pro-built all Focal Nissan GT-R and I did it with an MS-8. I take a year off and NOW everybody wants to come to shows...! Not my fault nobody wanted to step up and make it an actual competition before now. Next year if anyone wants to push their envelope and hit Extreme I promise to make it fun for ya!

-T


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am truly going for an all out SQL build with massive SPL  not sure where that will put me as far as classes go, but that's the plan for now


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, if you spend the money for SQ, Install, RTA, and SPL it gets you a chance at the BOBOS trophy. That doesn't relate directly to a class, but it does indicate how much metallized plastic you could leave with!

So when you say loud... what kinda numbers are we talking about?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

highly said:


> I'm in the 'give other folks a chance' class this year  I'll be there for demos and support!


Are you going to be at this show? I would sure like to pick your brain a little... Chad's too! Would be nice if a few of the Zapco members were there too


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

highly said:


> Well, if you spend the money for SQ, Install, RTA, and SPL it gets you a chance at the BOBOS trophy. That doesn't relate directly to a class, but it does indicate how much metallized plastic you could leave with!
> 
> So when you say loud... what kinda numbers are we talking about?


Goal is 170+

I am not looking to break any records, I just want it 'perfectly' loud


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Goal is 170+
> 
> I am not looking to break any records, I just want it 'perfectly' loud


Nobody that I am aware of has posted above the 150s in Oklahoma at a MECA event. Rob Rice has a running 'prize' for the first that does, I think. A challenge, at the very least.

Make it happen and I do believe you WILL break records. Here, anyway!

-T


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

highly said:


> Nobody that I am aware of has posted above the 150s in Oklahoma at a MECA event. Rob Rice has a running 'prize' for the first that does, I think. A challenge, at the very least.
> 
> Make it happen and I do believe you WILL break records. Here, anyway!
> 
> -T


Hhmm, ok, I like that challenge and I accept! I am going to go with the Zapco 'Z' and 'ZX' line along with the DSP8... 4EA - Z-150.2's and 4EA - Z-1KD's with a full blow through.. Either 4x13W7AE's or more than likely going to go with 4xDCXL's or level 5's... 

More than likely I won't get passed 160 as this will be a daily driver and I don't want to replace all of the plastic in the truck after a few competitions, and I sure don't want to bolt the door shut


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Hhmm, ok, I like that challenge and I accept! I am going to go with the Zapco 'Z' and 'ZX' line along with the DSP8... 4EA - Z-150.2's and 4EA - Z-1KD's with a full blow through.. Either 4x13W7AE's or more than likely going to go with 4xDCXL's or level 5's...
> 
> More than likely I won't get passed 160 as this will be a daily driver and I don't want to replace all of the plastic in the truck after a few competitions, and I sure don't want to bolt the door shut


...or haul around the dozen extra batteries or swing the other 5 alternators, I'd suspect...

170 is a big number. Good luck on that one! It will definitely be fun to watch!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Hhmm, ok, I like that challenge and I accept! I am going to go with the Zapco 'Z' and 'ZX' line along with the DSP8... 4EA - Z-150.2's and 4EA - Z-1KD's with a full blow through.. Either 4x13W7AE's or more than likely going to go with 4xDCXL's or level 5's...
> 
> More than likely I won't get passed 160 as this will be a daily driver and I don't want to replace all of the plastic in the truck after a few competitions, and I sure don't want to bolt the door shut


Looks like you would be going head to head with Carvin Smith from the SicWitIt crew for that. I think he posted a 152 with 2 ported 15" DD's in the trunk of a Maxima. 








Huuummm...now that I look at that pic, maybe they are 12's...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Why do you think that dean?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> Whaaaaaat?! I was at every show last year and almost nobody bothered to make it out. It was me against me in Extreme all year. <yawn>. Bo-RING
> 
> The year before that I was at all the shows in Modex and had to beat out a pro-built all Focal Nissan GT-R and I did it with an MS-8. I take a year off and NOW everybody wants to come to shows...! Not my fault nobody wanted to step up and make it an actual competition before now. Next year if anyone wants to push their envelope and hit Extreme I promise to make it fun for ya!
> 
> -T


I think you miinterpreted my post... 

When I said where is the modesty I was referring to this quote:

_"I'm in the 'give other folks a chance' class this year I'll be there for demos and support!"_

I remmeber that GTR a couple years back... It was a silver one right?

I said I was in modex in replying to straklee's post asking what class everyone is in.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I think you miinterpreted my post...
> 
> When I said where is the modesty I was referring to this quote:
> 
> ...


Oh, I get it. I was just posting a couple of reasons why it wasn't so much a question of modesty.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

For anyone who has been to this venue before, is there somewhere to plug in an extension cord?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

strakele said:


> For anyone who has been to this venue before, is there somewhere to plug in an extension cord?


This will be my first time to this one...

WIth that being said, I'm actually 100% gonna be there bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

highly said:


> Whaaaaaat?! I was at every show last year and almost nobody bothered to make it out. It was me against me in Extreme all year. <yawn>. Bo-RING
> 
> The year before that I was at all the shows in Modex and had to beat out a pro-built all Focal Nissan GT-R and I did it with an MS-8. I take a year off and NOW everybody wants to come to shows...! Not my fault nobody wanted to step up and make it an actual competition before now. Next year if anyone wants to push their envelope and hit Extreme I promise to make it fun for ya!
> 
> -T


I might take you up on that Todd. I might compete Extreme...possibly...hehe. BTW, I have something to talk to you about there. I added a new car to my fleet...I will give you a hint...it was built in 1964


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Ben, bad new buddy...Mark Eldridge will be there with the NASCAR. Talked to him for some time yesterday. 

Last show Jeremy asked if I wanted to judge 2 seat with him...so if you are in an SC2 category, you will have to make sure that it will sound well with two very large men in the front seat. So make sure that your seats are back far enough, that your tune is not for short people. Tall (6' +) and large. 

My biggest concern for this show is getting in and out of Mark's car. It should be a joy to watch Jeremy and I get in that car.

I will be bringing a 4ch amp and mono amp (Focal Solid) in case an amp blows and you need a quick fix. I will also bring the Behringer DXE9624 12v converted crossover/eq for anyone who might be interested in buying it.

I look forward to this show, but, be prepared. It will be HOT! So dress accordingly, bring lots of water, sunscreen, and chairs. This is podunk Texas, I lived in this area, and shade is a luxury out there.

Hope to see everyone there tomorrow! Drive safely and see you guys around 10 am!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Joe.. I talked to him yesterday as well. I know I'm gonna get a good second lol. But u will get to learn some more stuff about sq... I've been working on my car with help from some people and I think it's pretty good now... Much better than the last time you or anyone else has heard it. 

Chad... Glad to see your gonna make it out to te festivities tomorrow. I would like to hear your car some more.

Btw... Joe... Is your new car what I offered to help you with when we talked at aho's g2g? If so I hate you lol if not then carry on lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Ben, no, it is not. I am still on the lookout for that. This one has a big block in it.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I might take you up on that Todd. I might compete Extreme...possibly...hehe. BTW, I have something to talk to you about there. I added a new car to my fleet...I will give you a hint...it was built in 1964


You think getting in and out of Mark's car is bad... if I bring the 280Z into the ring you've got a while new world of hurt to contend with. That car is a snug fit FOR ME.

You know... maybe I should bring it out next season. It would be fun to watch the judges navigate it. Joe - you and I could start a 'vintage cars/ all passive/ two-seat' league!



-T


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wunderground has the temp at 91, winds 10-15MPH in Denison tomorrow. I'm bringing my popups so my car and Ben's will be covered. Ben - bring bungee cords and/or rope to tie the popup down to your vehicle. I bungee mine to the wheels on all 4 corners and it's good to ~20MPH gusts. A cooler will NOT hold it down 

-T


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

highly said:


> You think getting in and out of Mark's car is bad... if I bring the 280Z into the ring you've got a while new world of hurt to contend with. That car is a snug fit FOR ME.
> 
> You know... maybe I should bring it out next season. It would be fun to watch the judges navigate it. Joe - you and I could start a 'vintage cars/ all passive/ two-seat' league!
> 
> ...


I'll trade you my '87 Pulsar NX for your 280Z...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Todd...I'll bring something to hold it down... Thanks for letting use one. 

Joe... Big block you say?!?!?!?! This Otta be good lol


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> I bungee mine to the wheels on all 4 corners and it's good to ~20MPH gusts. A cooler will NOT hold it down
> -T


Speaking from experience I assume?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> I'll trade you my '87 Pulsar NX for your 280Z...


Maybe after I pull the drivetrain to put in the rust-free chassis getting the Ferrari 250 GTO rebody...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

fish said:


> Speaking from experience I assume?


Lots, yes. I think the only thing that kept the fly-away popup from taking out a custom truck was the suction effect from the pucker factor as the popup lifted me off the ground...


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ferrari!!! Sawweeeetttaaaa!!!!!! Nice choice. That's gonna be a cool car to see... Sq car or just something to take to classic car shows?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Ferrari!!! Sawweeeetttaaaa!!!!!! Nice choice. That's gonna be a cool car to see... Sq car or just something to take to classic car shows?


400+ HP, 30+ MPG on the highway, 2 seat SQ daily driver, high efficiency drivers, no DSP. Might take it to a show or two, but that's not it's purpose in my life


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol cool... Either way it's gonna be a very cool car... Besides... You don't see too many of that model around


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Todd, I will take you up on that. Care to help me out every once in awhile with this 64 big block car I have? The center console may not allow for a 2 way 2 seat configuration, but I am game to try if possible. Hell, I don't even mind if we look at creating a new interior based on best sound.

wait...may not go that route. But Pro-touring I am planning on doing


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Lol cool... Either way it's gonna be a very cool car... Besides... You don't see too many of that model around


The last real Ferrari of this model to go to auction sold for over 15.7 Million POUNDS. That was about _28 Million US dollars_ at the time.

No, you don't see many.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> 400+ HP, 30+ MPG on the highway, 2 seat SQ daily driver, high efficiency drivers, no DSP. Might take it to a show or two, but that's not it's purpose in my life


Spoken like a true champ, plan a system in every single car you own! LOL i LIKE that!

Just got to dallas, will be doing some fine tuning.. see yall ladies bringht and early tomorrow!!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know I am going to catch hell for this... As you know I started moving (From Lampasas to Georgetown - about 60 miles closer to Austin) yesterday... I pulled something in my back, doc gave me some pills but not sure I can sit for the whole 4 hour drive...

I know, it's lame, but it's true... Sorry guys...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Spoken like a true champ, plan a system in every single car you own! LOL i LIKE that!
> 
> Just got to dallas, will be doing some fine tuning.. see yall ladies bringht and early tomorrow!!


Well, I'm at work till 6 AM so I may be a bit groggy in the morning...but I'll be there none the less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> I know I am going to catch hell for this... As you know I started moving (From Lampasas to Georgetown - about 60 miles closer to Austin) yesterday... I pulled something in my back, doc gave me some pills but not sure I can sit for the whole 4 hour drive...
> 
> I know, it's lame, but it's true... Sorry guys...


LOL... hope ya feel better man...



narvarr said:


> Well, I'm at work till 6 AM so I may be a bit groggy in the morning...but I'll be there none the less.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


SOLJA!!! Ill see ya bud! 5 hr energy!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Headin to bed now. See you guys in the morning!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to everyone and it was good to meet all of you!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

<Narvarr> <SouthSyde> <Strakele> <Em_pleh>


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dang you guys wake up early, I was poooped!! But yea, I had a blastttttt at this event! Nice to meet some of you guys for the very first time and some it was nice to see you once again.

Thanks for the pics Todd! And thanks for coming, your car really opened up my eyes to what a championship car should sound like!! I appreciate that! All the work and time you put into the car paid off. Simply amazing.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> But yea, I had a blastttttt at this event! Nice to meet some of you guys for the very first time and some it was nice to see you once again.


Agreed! It was an awesome turnout - 18 SQ cars! WOW! I think that is the most I have ever seen at an OK event that didn't include money! I agree, it was great to see everyone and hang out for a bit.



SouthSyde said:


> Thanks for the pics Todd! And thanks for coming, your car really opened up my eyes to what a championship car should sound like!! I appreciate that! All the work and time you put into the car paid off. Simply amazing.


I won't go as far as to say that's what a competition car SHOULD sound like, but it's what MY car sounds like. LOL. That's the most impact and dynamicism I've shown in the car and it's something I have been working on since Finals. My midbass/sub scores have always lagged. I think I got that sorted out.  I really wish I had the time to get the <other> substage sorted out before the show, but alas no time. 

Sail!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Results? Classes? Scores?

Looks like a good time was had.

Chuck


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

First in modified - 76.25 

Woulda been the highest if Mark hadn't shown up lol.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I took second in masters with a 70.50... Woulda been first but mark was there... He got a 84.50 in single seat and about the same in 2 seat.

It was good to see everyone again and to meet new faces.

Todd thanks for the help with my car ... I now have something to build upon.

Mark thanks for taking my first place from me lol. I appreciate the input on my car and the conversation we had about how to learn to hear things.

Nice pics Todd


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> I took second in masters with a 70.50... Woulda been first but mark was there... He got a 84.50 in single seat and about the same in 2 seat.
> 
> It was good to see everyone again and to meet new faces.
> 
> ...


Happy to help, Ben. When you have questions on the choices I made just give me a call. You know what you need to work on now and you have both data points, so you can start 'closing the gap' with Mark! You go, man! 

Yeah, going to shows with Mark >really< makes you work for it. If you are going to compete against someone, competing against the best at least helps you maintain perspective on the goal. However unattainable. LOL!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea I know what I need to work on. I haven't had a chanc to mess with in and see what u did but trust me when I do I'll have questions for you. 
Were there really 18 sq cars? I didn't see that many trophies handed out?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Yea I know what I need to work on. I haven't had a chanc to mess with in and see what u did but trust me when I do I'll have questions for you.
> Were there really 18 sq cars? I didn't see that many trophies handed out?


Unlike with the raffle, not everyone is a winner...


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I'm guessing they were in the lower classes ... Street and stock. What did joe place?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I took first in Modified Street with a 69.25 thanks to some last minute help from Todd as well. This has been the most educational show yet! 

Todd, your GTI is simply AMAZING! The level of detail in the track with the doorway still has me smiling and the impact from the "SAIL" track is mind blowing! I look forward to seeing what you have planned next.

Grayson, very well put together system and sounds FANTASTIC! The up front impact you have is seriously approaching Todd's GTI. 

Mark's car is...well...Like nothing I could possibly describe! You have to hear it to understand. It gives a whole new meaning to the word "open"...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

em_pleh said:


> Ok I'm guessing they were in the lower classes ... Street and stock. What did joe place?


I think Joe got second place...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> I took first in Modified Street with a 69.25 thanks to some last minute help from Todd as well. This has been the most educational show yet!
> 
> Todd, your GTI is simply AMAZING! The level of detail in the track with the doorway still has me smiling and the impact from the "SAIL" track is mind blowing! I look forward to seeing what you have planned next.
> 
> ...


Great to see another person competing in Mod Street. Grab the points and get to Finals.

Yep Todd's GTI does sound great. I'm a huge fan of Diana Krall and have a rather nice reference system at home. When Todd did a demo of 'Peel Me A Grape' it was spot on. Just as if I was at home in the 'sweet spot' listening to the song.

Grayson is on his way to something very inspiring. He's on the right track with his build. No need to elaborate on the subject. I think Grayson knows where he needs to improve.

Mark is....well Mark is what Mark is. A Master and it should reflect in what you heard. That car is something to use as a 'tool' to gauge your tune towards a comp level vehicle in any class. His car shows that you don't need to change at every 'boner' that comes along in the forums. He uses the same drivers year after year. He found what he likes and makes them work for his enviroment.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Modex 74.5


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Chad your car is great. You should be very proud of what you have there. Fantastic equipment and a very nice looking install. If you decide to get more serious about competing I think your car is certainly capable of getting into the 80s.

narvarr your SUV was very impressive. I never would have guessed you were only using a single tiny amp for your whole front stage. Lots of potential!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> I took first in Modified Street with a 69.25 thanks to some last minute help from Todd as well. This has been the most educational show yet!
> 
> Todd, your GTI is simply AMAZING! The level of detail in the track with the doorway still has me smiling and the impact from the "SAIL" track is mind blowing! I look forward to seeing what you have planned next.
> 
> ...


Glad that the help...helped!  It was great to meet you and I am thrilled that you enjoyed the car. I really enjoy showing it off because the dang thing still surprises me with what it can pull off. That was definitely the most impactful tune I've ever demoed, as Anthony (Aho) can attest. I kinda let it hang out a little knowing it wasn't getting judged. Narvarr, if you need anything you know where to find me. Don't be afraid to PM or whatever!

That was probably the last - or close to the last - time the GTi will be out this season. On my drive home I let the juice out of the A/C, so it's New Compressor time. Yay! I had hoped to make it out to Sketoe's show in Arkansas next weekend, but there's no way that's happening now. The daily driver needs some TLC!

Grayson's car... I expect he showed off his 'driving' tune for you. The impact he had there was surreal. It's like a ninja kick to the base of the skull. You know it happened because your head hurts, but you have no idea where it came from or where it went. AE 15's IB FTMFW! Dang Ninja bass, mang! THAT car is going to do well, and soon 

Now to figure out why it took me all day to get updates to this thread...! 

-T


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Grayson... Man im sorry we didn't get the chance to hear each others cars. I was busy trying to get mine worked on for judging... I really wanna hear your car the next time we see each other.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey no problem man, I plan to make the next event on the 16th. And then there's always the meet I'm hosting in Plano on the 30th!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners. Dang Grayson, that car is getting better and better each time..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

strakele said:


> Chad your car is great. You should be very proud of what you have there. Fantastic equipment and a very nice looking install. If you decide to get more serious about competing I think your car is certainly capable of getting into the 80s.
> 
> narvarr your SUV was very impressive. I never would have guessed you were only using a single tiny amp for your whole front stage. Lots of potential!


Heyy, thanks man... Like everyone said already, that 10 in the front kicks some major ass! Hits ya in the gut... Sorry you missed the catfish tho, it was pretty dang good! Next time you go out there make sure you goto "Huck's Catfish" The catfish is soo fresh it almost dont even taste like catfish anymore. I remember Mark E. saying this is the lightest tasting catfish I ever ate.. LOL

With that being said, I'm probably not going to hit the Red River Meca events anymore. If I wanna build points for Finals, I will probably try to throw a few events in the Houston area. Maybe this will further help the sport grow in the dirty dirty south! And, maybe you guys can come down.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am game! 
BTW, I got second, only because the guy who got first had a subwoofer. I competed with a TOTALLY stock car. Using my 7 drum track from the IASCA SQ disk, I was able to get a center image and good mid/left/right separation. 

Not to mention a stock head unit with a stock amp. Only tuning I had was fade and balance. Midbass and highs were spot on, but midrange and lows were lacking. 

I didn't get serious with it, but I was more than curious. Congrats to all who competed! You did very well.

I judged the drivers seat in Mark's car while Jeremy was in the passenger seat for two seat, and let me tell you, I think Mark's car would have scored better if it had been indoors. Too tough to discern whether the sounds I heard were from the system or from the noisefloor.


----------

